# Power inverter to run threader from truck



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm considering installing a power inverter in my van. It will be permanently mounted. I will wire some 115V GFCI outlets on either the side of the Van or hidden under the van. It will also power a light that I will mount in the back of the van ( there will be a end switch to make sure I don't drain the battery) I don't want to lug around a big gas generator to thread a couple pipes or use a hammer drill. 

Does anyone know anything about power inverters and what they are capable of in the real world?


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

We used to have inverters on our van. Had them professionally installed. We had them to thread black on new homes. It will work, but you have to run your van depending on how much you thread.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

take the voltage you are wanting to run then multiple voltage x the amps and that will give you wattage you need to determine what power inverter you are needing .
Voltage X Amps = Watts


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.donrowe.com/inverters/1000_5000_watt.html


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> http://www.donrowe.com/inverters/1000_5000_watt.html



I couldn't see from the pics on their page are the fuse's easily replaced in those units?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't know. I'm shopping for one myself.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Check out Tripp brand inverters.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> http://www.donrowe.com/inverters/1000_5000_watt.html


Those sure have come down in price. I remember when even a no-name brand 5000w inverter was over $2000.00.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

justme said:


> take the voltage you are wanting to run then multiple voltage x the amps and that will give you wattage you need to determine what power inverter you are needing .
> Voltage X Amps = Watts


Thanks

I understand the math but what I'm not sure about is if they are using "peak" readings or True RMS readings for rating their inverters.

170 volts peak (120 True RMS x 1.414 ) x 20 amps = 3400 watts
120 TRMS volts x 20 amps = 2400 watts

120volts (TRMS) x 10amps ( flood light and hammer drill)= 1200watts

So if I want to run a light and a hammerdrill at the same time I would need a 4800watt ( if peak voltage is used ) or a 3600 watt if TRMS voltage is used.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> http://www.donrowe.com/inverters/1000_5000_watt.html


Thanks

They list "peak" and "continuous" watts. That what I was after.

I was worried they were going to use trick marketing like 5000watt home stereos or vacuums with 5hp motors.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

You want pure sine wave, not modified sine wave.
They are simple to install.
Give justin at affordable wind and solar in colorado a call.
Google him or I can give you his number.
Don't guess and buy harbor nasty.
He has some used units when I was visiting with him last and may let you have one cheap.
Its the start up power you need to count on.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

mark kiernan said:


> You want pure sine wave, not modified sine wave.
> They are simple to install.
> Give justin at affordable wind and solar in colorado a call.
> Google him or I can give you his number.
> ...


Inrush current is the main concern.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

eddiecalder said:


> Inrush current is the main concern.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Zackly!
When Sizing for a motor you need an inverter that will handle the starting current which can often be 150% or more of the run current....


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Buy two deep cycle marine batteries at walmart, 120ah each.
Get a 20amp charge controller to split the charging load from your truck and a xantrex inverter rated at 6000watts peak and your good to go.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I'd be worried about burning up the vehicles alternator with some of the bigger inverters

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> I'd be worried about burning up the vehicles alternator with some of the bigger inverters
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


That's where the charge controller comes into play....:yes:


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

the threader pulls an awful lot power and yes, the vehicles alternator will take a beating. About 6 years ago we tried running a k 1500 off a power inverter and it was nothing but aggravation especially when the machine encounter roots in the sewers. we rented a Honda generator and just ended up buying on a 2000 watt for $950 . one of the ultra quiet ones that doubles as boat power in the summer


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

The charge controller also will stop you killing the main battery to start the vehicle and will also float the two inverter batteries to keep them in good condition and never allow them below the 10% needed to save the batteries.
If you want to you could also put a 80watt mono panel on the roof and that will ensure the inverter batteries are optimum when you need them the most.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a battery in my van, I run 3 110v outlets, computer charger, printer, etc. sawzall when I need too. my stereo guy hooked it up, spill proof battery inside and its on a circuit breaker so if something bad happens it will not touch the vehicle system, and it will not deplete the van battery either, it only charges off the alternator. If you have a qualified stereo installer he should be able to set it up perfect. The inverter will not run my main line machine or anything that draws that much current to start. If your looking for that you need to mount a generator inside one of your bins or somewhere on the service body.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

My Nissan NV has an inverter, it will supply 150 watts with just the battery, or 400 watts with the engine running. It will not run much more than a circular saw and light...but it comes in handy none the less.

I have a 3000 watt Tripp inverter, that I'm considering installing as well.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I got a little inverter built into my ram 2500, 150w but defiantly comes In handy when i need to charge my phone, computer, etc.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I run a 450 watt one...
Runs the laptop, printer, charges the phone, and a single cordless drill battery.
I can do 2 cordless batteries running on the highway but if I drop to an idle it cuts out....


----------

